# Video of flat white latte art practice this morning



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Any tips most welcome.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'm the wrong person to give tips, but thanks for posting this!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks like your milk is good texture-wise. When pouring, keep the flow of milk into the cup as smooth and even as possible.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Looks like your milk is good texture-wise. When pouring, keep the flow of milk into the cup as smooth and even as possible.


Thanks very much, i seem to struggle with the back end of the pattern mainly, i think i start ok then sort of panic finish for some reason. Just did this one...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm still learning myself having just purchased the same machine as you. I've found if I keep taking my hand on and off the milk pitcher when steaming I over do the milk so it's more like cappuccino foam and won't pour, but if I start with my hand on and keep it on until it gets too hot I end up with a better pouring milk to create art. Like I say I'm still learning different techniques but it's lots of fun practicing.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I also have no idea why the picture has flipped around haha


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm still learning myself having just purchased the same machine as you. I've found if I keep taking my hand on and off the milk pitcher when steaming I over do the milk so it's more like cappuccino foam and won't pour, but if I start with my hand on and keep it on until it gets too hot I end up with a better pouring milk to create art. Like I say I'm still learning different techniques but it's lots of fun practicing.
> 
> View attachment 25436


I use Temp Tags to make sure i don't overheat, it did take me a while to nail the technique for steaming my milk but i seem to be pretty consistent now, i just need to nail my patterns and i guess it's just practise.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

1. You're scared of making a mistake be more confident and smooth.

2. Higher and slower to start then a smooth and assured push and wiggle.

3. When you get dressed in the morning don't forget socks.

4. Buy a Londinium then it will taste good too!









5. Take all of the above with a pinch of salt..


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

JimBean1 said:


> Thanks very much, i seem to struggle with the back end of the pattern mainly, i think i start ok then sort of panic finish for some reason. Just did this one...


Super milk texture!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

JimBean1 said:


> Thanks very much, i seem to struggle with the back end of the pattern mainly, i think i start ok then sort of panic finish for some reason. Just did this one...


Get a different jug too. Your spout looks wide and short


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

JimBean1 said:


> I use Temp Tags to make sure i don't overheat, it did take me a while to nail the technique for steaming my milk but i seem to be pretty consistent now, i just need to nail my patterns and i guess it's just practise.


Practice makes perfect as they say. Have you had your dtp for long? I'm about a week in and loving it compared to my old delonghi


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

garydyke1 said:


> Get a different jug too. Your spout looks wide and short


Agree. I've just got a rhinowares black stealth pitcher and it's really really good.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Practice makes perfect as they say. Have you had your dtp for long? I'm about a week in and loving it compared to my old delonghi


I've had it for coming up to a year i think, i had a delonghi as well to start with and it was great but it broke eventually and that was my chance! I've been really pleased with the DTP, the only slight annoyance is how long it takes to steam milk nicely but I'm not usually in a rush so it's fine. Hope you enjoy yours


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

JimBean1 said:


> I've had it for coming up to a year i think, i had a delonghi as well to start with and it was great but it broke eventually and that was my chance! I've been really pleased with the DTP, the only slight annoyance is how long it takes to steam milk nicely but I'm not usually in a rush so it's fine. Hope you enjoy yours


yeah thanks I'm sure I will. I was in the same situation. I tried to convince the wife I needed a dual boiler but she had other ideas. Plus at the moment I wouldn't have time to appreciate it properly. Two sons under 18 months keeps me busy ha! Thank feck for coffee


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Watch this video a few times and who knows you could be pouring something similar pretty soon?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Watch this video a few times and who knows you could be pouring something similar pretty soon?


Will do thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Helpful video DS. Helped me realise I lift up too high with too thin a stream, moving too fast on the cut through. Cheers for posting (though I'm sure even if I watch it 100 x I will still be doing dodgy pours.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Bring on @Scotford 's latte art class!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Amen to that!


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Haha I've got the bulb down nicely but the next bit is doing my head in! I'm so pleased with the first part that i sort of stop and then it goes downhill!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You need to push the milk in rather than dropping a splodge of it which never ends up how you'd like your layer to look.

Try something basic like this.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> You need to push the milk in rather than dropping a splodge of it which never ends up how you'd like your layer to look.
> 
> Try something basic like this.


Thanks very much indeed! I'll post results


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Then an amalgamation of all three!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Slo-mo rather than sped up would have been helpful dude for us mere mortals (aka amateurs). We all know you is a master at this latte art lark!


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

@DoubleShot

Been practising the layered tulip, it's nowhere near perfect but I'm just trying to learn to push the milk rather than drop it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's good progress and you have steady hands which is always helpful, lol!

As Scotford said in an earlier post, "keep the flow of milk into the cup as smooth and even as possible". Long pauses in between pushing each layer is now your stumbling block I feel?

I can't pour a tulip so take what I say with a huge handful of salt. Just offering my 2 cents from videos I've watched.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

New slo-mo video on how to pour a tulip just uploaded by Dritan Alsela.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Getting there hopefully, pretty pleased with this one...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking good. Did you upgrade your milk jug from the previous videos?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Looking good. Did you upgrade your milk jug from the previous videos?


I bought one with a more pronounced spout but to be honest it seems to be the same really, it certainly doesn't make any miraculous difference.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I use a cheapo £5er jug from Nisbets mainly. I've also been known to pour from takeaway cups, giant 1.5litre jugs, even a single dose tin. The point I'm making is that the vessel makes no difference to your own skills.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I use a cheapo £5er jug from Nisbets mainly. I've also been known to pour from takeaway cups, giant 1.5litre jugs, even a single dose tin. The point I'm making is that the vessel makes no difference to your own skills.


True, I would say the proper frothing is 95% success


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Stanic said:


> True, I would say the proper frothing is 95% success


 @Scotford @Stanic I'd totally agree about the frothing. My other variable is the amount of milk i use to set the base before starting to draw anything - i think i tend to use too much and then run out of room for the design.

Can anyone tell me why you need to set the base and how much you actually need? I'm sure I'm putting far too much milk in to start with but without knowing why I'm doing it i don't know what to change.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

JimBean1 said:


> @Scotford @Stanic I'd totally agree about the frothing. My other variable is the amount of milk i use to set the base before starting to draw anything - i think i tend to use too much and then run out of room for the design.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why you need to set the base and how much you actually need? I'm sure I'm putting far too much milk in to start with but without knowing why I'm doing it i don't know what to change.


You don't. I knock that habit our of my baristas as soon as they start learning our workflow.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Scotford said:


> You don't. I knock that habit our of my baristas as soon as they start learning our workflow.


Really? Do you have a video of your style of pour? Everything i can find shows some degree of "topping up" with milk before dropping down to start the pattern.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting. I have the same issue (base setting vs space left) and had read or seen in videos that this was an 'essential' step. That must obviously not be true then. I'm going to have a go without and see. ..

Edit. Just tried it. Feels weird, as the shot is thinner than the usual 'set base' so everything kind of sloshes about when you wiggle. But the results were better in terms of symmetry and shape, although contrast was a bit lacking at the front of the pour as it all mixed in. Maybe with a bit *more* practice...


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Interesting. I have the same issue (base setting vs space left) and had read or seen in videos that this was an 'essential' step. That must obviously not be true then. I'm going to have a go without and see. ..
> 
> Edit. Just tried it. Feels weird, as the shot is thinner than the usual 'set base' so everything kind of sloshes about when you wiggle. But the results were better in terms of symmetry and shape, although contrast was a bit lacking at the front of the pour as it all mixed in. Maybe with a bit *more* practice...


So you just pulled the shot, tilted the cup and went in low and fast straight away?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah. I tapped the cup and gave it one swirl just to get rid of bubbles in the crema, then tilt it and hold it steady, and just pushed the milk in. One of the things I tend to find is that I run out of room, or run out of milk. My other issue is that I tend to cut through too high/fast/thin. Having watched yet more videos I see that the cut can be much slower, smoother, thicker to bring the contents up to a full cup. Having said that, watching it and doing it are 2 different things! Takes me ages to get the hang of doing things differently.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Yeah. I tapped the cup and gave it one swirl just to get rid of bubbles in the crema, then tilt it and hold it steady, and just pushed the milk in. One of the things I tend to find is that I run out of room, or run out of milk. My other issue is that I tend to cut through too high/fast/thin. Having watched yet more videos I see that the cut can be much slower, smoother, thicker to bring the contents up to a full cup. Having said that, watching it and doing it are 2 different things! Takes me ages to get the hang of doing things differently.


I'll try to have a go and video it for critique shortly


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok i see the concept, just need to slow mine down a lot


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Very quick video of the style I'm talking about...


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't know if it's been suggested before, but maybe a forum day focusing on latte art would be a good idea. I know I'd be up for that.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Scotford

#effortless


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@JimBean1

Try practising this.






Looks like you're pouring too fast and hence rushing to finish your pattern before your cup is filled to the brim.

Slooooow it right down, whilst keeping the flow rate smooth/constant.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks @DoubleShot I definitely know what you mean about my speed and rush to pour and I'll be super happy when I've managed to force myself to slow it down. Only doing one or max two a day is my limiting factor - i need to do a few in a row ideally but I'll keep practising until it's nice and smooth.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

JimBean1 said:


> Thanks @DoubleShot I definitely know what you mean about my speed and rush to pour and I'll be super happy when I've managed to force myself to slow it down. Only doing one or max two a day is my limiting factor - i need to do a few in a row ideally but I'll keep practising until it's nice and smooth.


Great learning vid - nice one ;-)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

JimBean1 said:


> Only doing one or max two a day is my limiting factor - i need to do a few in a row ideally but I'll keep practising until it's nice and smooth.


For training purposes you could try using water with a drop of washing liquid (to save wasting milk) and practise your pouring as per above video.

Then you could use instant coffee as per this video (to save wasting your coffee beans) with steamed milk.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

reneb said:


> Don't know if it's been suggested before, but maybe a forum day focusing on latte art would be a good idea. I know I'd be up for that.


 @hotmetal and I are still trying to get @Scotford to put on a latte art class for forum members.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> @hotmetal and I are still trying to get @Scotford to put on a latte art class for forum members.


It'll happen... I promise! Just gotta get through the big three zero (urgh tomorrow) and two new side popup projects.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Many happy returns for tomorrow then! I'm more worried about Hawaii 5-O in a couple of years!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Scotford


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

This morning's effort following very helpful advice yesterday - thanks guys and happy birthday @Scotford


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Many happy returns for tomorrow then! I'm more worried about Hawaii 5-O in a couple of years!


Ha ha me too


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

happy birthday @Scotford - and be thankful you're not as old and decrepit as me


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope it's a memorable 30th for you today @Scotford

☕


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Slowed it right down this morning and got this little beauty which quite proud of - tasted amazing too!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

What size cups are those, look around 8oz cappa's?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> What size cups are those, look around 8oz cappa's?


6oz, i don't like too much milk to dilute my espresso


----------

